# List of installed packages WITH ABI informations



## piggy (Jan 21, 2019)

I know

`pkg info`

Then it just list all the installed packages without ABI informations.

I need a command that show me all the packages WITH the abi references like this:


```
obconf-2.0.4_2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:11:x86:32' -> 'freebsd:12:x86:32')
```

Can you help? Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2019)

Use pkg-query(8): `pkg query "%n-%v: %q"`


----------



## piggy (Jan 21, 2019)

Perfect! Thank you, Sir!


----------

